# Optimum opti clean first go..



## ftoed

Hey all.
Well I've been using megs d115 as a waterless and wanted to give something else a go, so went for opti clean diluted in a 1 litre spray bottle. 1 part concentrate 3 parts water.

Must say I'm really impressed, even given that the megs d115 is astonishingly good...

Went on so well, cleaned excellently and left a really smooth, perfectly shiny finish. I'll wait for the rain but I hear it repels water very well too.

Out of all of the waterless I've tried, concentrate or not I swear by the megs but I think I'll be just as convinced by optimum too.

Just thought I'd share for anyone looking for a good waterless.


----------



## LostVulpine

Thanks for that, as an avid ONR user I've always meant to get round to trying Opti-Clean, this little review has reminded me of that so will stick some on my next order!


----------



## ftoed

LostVulpine said:


> Thanks for that, as an avid ONR user I've always meant to get round to trying Opti-Clean, this little review has reminded me of that so will stick some on my next order!


Yeah it is really good. I mean I have tried lots and lots of waterless wash' s and yes some are better than others but along with the megs it's got to be way up there with the best. I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## v_r_s

This waterless wash by choice or die to limitations ?


----------



## ftoed

v_r_s said:


> This waterless wash by choice or die to limitations ?


By choice of course. So much better in every way. Imo


----------



## v_r_s

I just can't get my head around it... Cars dirty and got particles on surely there's no better way of cleaning than a quick pre soak. Then PW. Then contact wash with mitt... At the stage ONR would start? Surely no matter how luby onr is you still gotparticles getting rubbed over the paint ?


----------



## ftoed

v_r_s said:


> I just can't get my head around it... Cars dirty and got particles on surely there's no better way of cleaning than a quick pre soak. Then PW. Then contact wash with mitt... At the stage ONR would start? Surely no matter how luby onr is you still gotparticles getting rubbed over the paint ?


If i was driving through a farm everyday yes your right. But I don't, waterless is perfectly fine and safe and in some ways better for your car given that water is a main ingredient for rust! Been covered plenty of times on here though


----------



## westerman

v_r_s said:


> I just can't get my head around it... Cars dirty and got particles on surely there's no better way of cleaning than a quick pre soak. Then PW. Then contact wash with mitt... At the stage ONR would start? Surely no matter how luby onr is you still gotparticles getting rubbed over the paint ?


It's difficult to get ones head around but used properly water less washes do work safely.
I use ONR out of necessity as I have no facilities to hand.

Your suggestion of Pre soak and PW will hardly appeal to users of this section of the site which is for "Eco Friendly Detailing".:thumb:

Harry


----------



## stangalang

v_r_s said:


> I just can't get my head around it... Cars dirty and got particles on surely there's no better way of cleaning than a quick pre soak. Then PW. Then contact wash with mitt... At the stage ONR would start? Surely no matter how luby onr is you still gotparticles getting rubbed over the paint ?


Then do the pre wash stages, THEN try a rinse less wash! Car shampoo didn't start with 26 buckets and all the bits to go along with it, it was a dirty bucket, a sponge and maybe a chamois. If we apply the same logic to more modern products and systems then we get optimal results. Honestly, don't let things bog you down, give things a try and be flexible. 
If a car is lightly soiled, use as advised, if its heavily soiled, add in the pre wash. All things being equal it will still save time and money


----------



## WEDEL.1

ftoed said:


> Hey all.
> Well I've been using megs d115 as a waterless and wanted to give something else a go, so went for opti clean diluted in a 1 litre spray bottle. 1 part concentrate 3 parts water.
> 
> Must say I'm really impressed, even given that the megs d115 is astonishingly good...
> 
> Went on so well, cleaned excellently and left a really smooth, perfectly shiny finish. I'll wait for the rain but I hear it repels water very well too.
> 
> Out of all of the waterless I've tried, concentrate or not I swear by the megs but I think I'll be just as convinced by optimum too.
> 
> Just thought I'd share for anyone looking for a good waterless.


Try a cap full of Optimum Quick Detailer and Gloss Enhancer (undiluted).
This makes the Opti Clean not so grabby.

Maris


----------



## A&J

Some of my personal extra tips about Opti clean I found over the years:

- its a great interior cleaner for hard surfaces for lightly soiled surfaces. That includes leather as well. Not good for glass thought because it streaks.

- can be used as a rinseless wash. Just add 20-25ml per gallon of water (3,7l) and you have yourself a slick wash solution that can wash several light soiled cars. This way you save product and money.

- add opti-seal (or any other compatible spray sealant) to your Opti-clean mix and you can wash and seal your car at the same time

- can be also mixed 1:4 to save some product and its still good.

- If you are doing a rinseless wash you can use Opti-clean as a pre-spray. That way the dirt will be encapsulated more and the wash media will glide easier because of the extra lubrisity opti clean gives (good way to clean cars at winter time)


----------

